# Bike computer Echo 6000A - how to use?



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Does anyone know how to use bike computer Echo 6000A?


----------



## blimeyolriley (Jul 2, 2012)

yes its a brilliant cycle computer. i bought mine in 1995 I think specifically because it was the only computer on the market with a setable speed alarm. I intended to use it for tri training .

Never used it but I opened it tonight and decided to put it on my bike and use it for time trial training. You can set the computer to sound an alarm when you reach a certain speed or your average speed falls below a pre set speed. 

I have never seen a cycle computer since that will do this .

It also has various timer alarms and distance alarms so you can set a set distance or time period and an alarm will sound when you reach it.

You can get a manual online with a setup guide if you are stuck I'll scan my manual for you. Hope you see this and it is some help


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Blimeyolriley . Unfortunatelly I have broke a cable so I don' use this computer any longer. I'm going to buy a wireless computer.


----------



## blimeyolriley (Jul 2, 2012)

ah thats a shame ! I've always liked a computer that has a manual on and off . With the auto on and off they can switch themselves on whilst you are walking with the bike and they often don't switch off at road junctions and short stops. I always thought that you end up with an extra few minutes on the computer which throws your average speed out .

The Echo was made to compensate for this and actually deducts a few seconds every time it auto turns off. it also has 5x memories for storing various timed and stopwatch recordings . It was very advanced for its time.

Bet there is not many of these left now


----------



## kentaur9 (Aug 15, 2012)

blimeyolriley said:


> yes its a brilliant cycle computer. i bought mine in 1995 I think specifically because it was the only computer on the market with a setable speed alarm. I intended to use it for tri training .
> 
> Never used it but I opened it tonight and decided to put it on my bike and use it for time trial training. You can set the computer to sound an alarm when you reach a certain speed or your average speed falls below a pre set speed.
> 
> ...


Hi Blimeyolriley,

I've just found my old comp with the same type, and I'd like to set it up on my son's bike.
Unfortunatelly I don't have the manuals any more :-(
Do you have some info on howto set up the comp according to the wheel size? When it starts up it asks for a 4 digits number starting with a "c" char.
Any help is much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## blimeyolriley (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi ken
I still have the manual /guide so will be able to help you but unfortunately at the moment we are still unpacking from a house move this week so it could be a week or so before I come across it 
As soon as I find it I'll scan it and send it to you attached to a PM if I can, alternatively pm me your email addy.
regards
Nick


----------



## kentaur9 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Nick,

That's perfect, many thanks for your help!

Regards,
Balazs (ken)


----------



## blimeyolriley (Jul 2, 2012)

kentaur9 said:


> Hi Blimeyolriley,
> 
> I've just found my old comp with the same type, and I'd like to set it up on my son's bike.
> Unfortunatelly I don't have the manuals any more :-(
> ...


Hi ken 
Good news and bad news.

Good news is I found the manual.....

bad news is I found the manual........

its horrendously complicated and runs to 30+ pages with a 10 page additional pullout on setting up. i couldn't possibly scan all this lot sorry.

setting the wheel size . it first asks for 4x digits Cxxxx which is the circumferance of your wheel . you need to measure your wheel around the tyre for the full circumference.
For example a 700c wheel with 25c tyre might be approx 2105mm depending on tyre type.
if you measure the radius then the circumferance will be 6.2832 x R (radius) in mm

First is wheel size then comes 24 hour clock setting then select miles or kilometres.

Good luck let me know how you get on or if you have any specific questions I'll try to help
Nick


----------



## kentaur9 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Nick,

No worries, that's pretty much what I needed to get started 
We will set up the comp, and will try to figure out the user interface on our own.

Thanks again!
Balazs


----------

